# Mom's in an induced coma to treat severe double pneumonia



## Khan83 (26/1/19)

Good day all. Honestly don' t even know how to start this or why I'm even dumping on you guys. I feel like I just need some reassurance through this which I feel is the worst period of my life ever.

A little history . Back in 2013 my mum(currently 59 yrs) was diagnosed with TB which damaged one of her lungs. Doctors advised us that she would always be prone to infections. Throughout the years she's been in and out of hospital due to respiratory infections. Last week however she felt flu-ish & by day 3 had trouble breathing & had to be taken to the hospital. Whilst on the O2 mask she seemed to be okay however 2 days ago after docs administered Hydrocortisone she started to experience severe delirium to the point where she'd talk incoherently & had trouble remembering my name , only my brothers. Got a call from the doc last night & he advised that her difficulty in breathing is just getting worse & they'd have to put her on a ventilator. So going on roughly 15 hours now the nurse hasn't been able to tell me much , just that her vitals have stabilized(BP/Pulse returning to normal).

I guess what I need to know is what are her chances of pulling through this . What exactly is the purpose of having to induce a coma in order to treat it & what exactly does this treatment entail. How long before we can see results/progress.

I'm truly sorry if I'm babbling & not making sense. I'm just so out of it & cant seem to focus on anything else. Everytime the phone rings my heart sinks expecting some terrible news. This is truly the worst feeling imaginable.

Appreciate any input & thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (26/1/19)

I'm sorry to hear about your mom's condition bud and I really hope she gets better, but you should really ask that question to the doctor that is in charge of her treatment. I doubt they'd put her in an induced coma if it wasn't necessary. I don't think there are any doctors on this forum and no one except the specialist treating her, can really answer those questions. I suggest you go see him/her about this.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (26/1/19)

zadiac said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your mom's condition bud and I really hope she gets better, but you should really ask that question to the doctor that is in charge of her treatment. I doubt they'd put her in an induced coma if it wasn't necessary. I don't think there are any doctors on this forum and no one except the specialist treating her, can really answer those questions. I suggest you go see him/her about this.


Thanks @zadiac . I hear you on this. It's just that the doc is being so vague in is feedback."not doing too well but we're trying this out/trying that out". It just feels like he's afraid to give me bad news & that itself is scaring the hell out of me. Will definitely be speaking to him again & try to get more answers.

Wasn't really expecting medical advice here , just wanted to know if anyone's had the same experiences or know of anyone & what was the outcome.


----------



## RainstormZA (26/1/19)

Sorry to hear about your mom, it can be stressful for you and family.

I think that inducing a coma gives the body a fighting chance to recover if it's not under stress while she's conscious. 

Like zadiac said, best to ask the doctor and don't settle for vague answers. Push him to explain everything.

The other thing you can do for your mom is to sit with her, hold her hand and talk to her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (26/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom, it can be stressful for you and family.
> 
> I think that inducing a coma gives the body a fighting chance to recover if it's not under stress while she's conscious.
> 
> ...


Thanks @RainstormZA . Will definitely be pushing for more info


----------



## Hooked (26/1/19)

@Khan83 It makes me so angry when doctors are evasive, but then again, not everyone *wants* the truth, if it's bad. 

If you can face the truth, I suggest you speak very firmly to the doctor. Tell him/her that no matter how bad the situation is, you *need to know!* Don't ask him. *Tell *him you want direct and truthful answers *NOW!
*
Furthermore, I strongly suggest that you get a second opinion. You are entitled to that at any time during your Mom's treatment. Tell the current doctor what your intentions are. He/she must accept it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

@Khan83 I can't give medical advice or anything - just know you and Mom are in our prayers .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (26/1/19)

@Khan83 , sorry to hear about this trying time for your mom, and for you. You will be in our thoughts and prayers. Stay strong meneer, and don’t take no for an answer when wanting to know what is being done as part of the treatment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/19)

Oh my word, @Khan83 , so sorry to hear about this. I hope and pray for you and your mom in this difficult time.

i agree, speak to the doctor and ask your questions. Spend as much time with your mom as possible. Hopefully the medical team will see how much you care.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (28/1/19)

Thank you all for the support & encouragement. I'm truly grateful for you guys taking the time to respond & keeping us in your prayers.

Thankfully had some positive news last night. The new antibiotics she's on seem to be helping & her breathing seems to be getting better. Doc still wants to keep her on the ventilator for a while.

I've gone back to 2 packs of cigarettes a day unfortunately(I really don't handle stress well). Hoping to get back on the wagon soon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (28/1/19)

Khan83 said:


> Thank you all for the support & encouragement. I'm truly grateful for you guys taking the time to respond & keeping us in your prayers.
> 
> Thankfully had some positive news last night. The new antibiotics she's on seem to be helping & her breathing seems to be getting better. Doc still wants to keep her on the ventilator for a while.
> 
> I've gone back to 2 packs of cigarettes a day unfortunately(I really don't handle stress well). Hoping to get back on the wagon soon.



Greetings.
The good thing is your mom is responding to the treatment.
However if she is strong enough she will survive the coma. If not ask them to try every thing available before they induce a coma.
All the best and I pray she gets better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jos (28/1/19)

I am no doctor but we went through something similar with my dad towards the end of last year.

They usually sedate (induce come) when ventilating due to the fact that the natural gag reflexes tends to push the ventilators out and also to avoid unnecessary stress on the patients. My dad came to whilst the ventilator was still in and it totally freaked him out and he tried to yank the thing out - causing damage to his wind pipe (or whatever its called?).

As for her chances - I think your best bet would be to speak to her medical team.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/19)

How is Mom doing ?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Khan83 (24/2/19)

ARYANTO said:


> How is Mom doing ?


Hi @ARYANTO . Thank you my friend for checking in. Unfortunately my beautiful mother passed away on Thursday. She really fought till the very end & I am damn proud of her. I know shes at peace now & being the up-n-about firecracker that she was would never have wanted to be reliant on people & Oxygen tanks if she got out of hospital.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (24/2/19)

Khan83 said:


> Hi @ARYANTO . Thank you my friend for checking in. Unfortunately my beautiful mother passed away on Thursday. She really fought till the very end & I am damn proud of her. I know shes at peace now & being the up-n-about firecracker that she was would never have wanted to be reliant on people & Oxygen tanks if she got out of hospital.



Sorry for your loss @Khan83. 
No matter what our age or situation, a mother's place always remains close to our hearts
Lost my mum a few years ago and we think we are grown men who feel and show no emotion- until something like this happens.

Know and take comfort in the fact that your blessed and beloved Mum is now resting at peace, away from pain and suffering.

Always cherish the good memories, don't look back at think about the what-if's, and take pride and consolation in knowing that you gave your mum the best you could, and were there for her in her last few days. That's what matters most.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/2/19)

Sorry to hear about your Mom's passing @Khan83. May she rest in peace.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/2/19)

Ah man, so sorry @Khan83 
Wishing you and your family strength...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/2/19)

Really sorry to hear of your loss @Khan83 , you are in our thoughts. She is at peace now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/19)

Khan83 said:


> Hi @ARYANTO . Thank you my friend for checking in. Unfortunately my beautiful mother passed away on Thursday. She really fought till the very end & I am damn proud of her. I know shes at peace now & being the up-n-about firecracker that she was would never have wanted to be reliant on people & Oxygen tanks if she got out of hospital.



Real sorry to hear my Brother.
My deepsest sympathies to you and your family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lawrence A (25/2/19)

My condolences to you and your family - may you find strength and peace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/2/19)

My condolences to you and family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (25/2/19)

Khan83 said:


> Hi @ARYANTO . Thank you my friend for checking in. Unfortunately my beautiful mother passed away on Thursday. She really fought till the very end & I am damn proud of her. I know shes at peace now & being the up-n-about firecracker that she was would never have wanted to be reliant on people & Oxygen tanks if she got out of hospital.


Sorry to hear about the lost of a loved one I know how it feels to loose a parent
Be strong and you and your family is in my prayers


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (26/2/19)

Thank you all for the beautiful words & keeping us in your prayers. I am truly grateful. Apologies for not replying to each message. .

Its been so hectic trying to get documents/financials in order , all while trying to come to terms with loss. To top it all of you have to deal with the Vultures you haven't seen in years who suddenly want to "assist" you with financial/investment advice.

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## Caramia (26/2/19)

I am so sorry @Khan83, you will stay in my thoughts and prayers. 
May you somehow find comfort - it is never easy to lose someone this close to you, and also have the strength to fight off the vultures (it is amazing how they crawl out everywhere), and the other niggles (paperwork, policies and finances are the worst), although their presence do tend to help with the initial shock and how to come to terms and cope, as irritating as they may be.
(((hugz)))

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (26/2/19)

Caramia said:


> I am so sorry @Khan83, you will stay in my thoughts and prayers.
> May you somehow find comfort - it is never easy to lose someone this close to you, and also have the strength to fight off the vultures (it is amazing how they crawl out everywhere), and the other niggles (paperwork, policies and finances are the worst), although their presence do tend to help with the initial shock and how to come to terms and cope, as irritating as they may be.
> (((hugz)))


Thanks @Caramia . Have to agree on that part. By the time the irritation & anger subsides you realise it did take your mind off the initial grief for a slight moment.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------

